# eine glasscheibe ...



## kannnix (8. April 2002)

hallo ihr!
vielleicht könnt ihr mir einen tip geben:
ich möchte in photoshop eine glasscheibe darstellen. könnt ihr euch als holztisch mit einem loch in der mitte vorstellen, dieses soll von einer glasscheibe abgedeckt werden.
wie bekomme ich den "glass" hin, daß es wenigsten ein wenig echt aussieht?
besten dank
euer kannnix


----------



## Mythos007 (8. April 2002)

Chellaz kannnix aus dem kleinen gallischen Dorfe, 

sobald ich zu Hause an meinem PS-Rechner sitze
konstruiere ich dir mal einen Farbverlauf mit
dem du eigentlich eine ganz realistischen 
Effekt hingekommen müsstest - vielleicht zeigst
du uns mal das Bild von dem Tisch damit ich
die Farben und die Reflexionen diesbezüglich
besser anpassen kann ...

Bis dann dann euer sohtyM


----------



## kannnix (8. April 2002)

whow Mythos007, das wäre klasse!

wie hättest du denn deine cervisia am liebsten: gerührt oder geschüttelt? ;-)

ich bin gerade noch im büro, die entsprechende datei habe ich zuhause auf dem rechner. ich werde sie dir heute abend zukommen lassen.

ciao kannnix

ps:


----------



## Mythos007 (8. April 2002)

Sooo - ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen ..







Bis dann dann euer ihr wisst schon wer ...

N.S.: In der Anlage findest du den passenden
Farbverlauf ...


----------



## boyakasha (9. April 2002)

THx
werde ich auch mal versuchen

Boyakasha


----------

